

Seth Godin: I’m going out on a limb. Want to come? - chrisetch
http://www.yourturn.link/

======
commentzorro
I can't tell if this is a joke or not. I think I looked through the entire
site and I found no description of what the contents of the book actually
were. Is the test to see who'll order a book based solely on the marketing and
without knowing what they would be reading about?

------
k__
I loved Icarus Deception.

